# I almost killed my whole familia



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*to celebrate my new rims and tha new look of my lincoln I decided to take my whole family and 1 of my best primo's out to eat tonight. I had 14's on. I had gotten them put on at a autoshop earlier this morning. so tonight I thought Id take my familia to eat. I was driving down a little street driving at about 35 mph. when tha front passenger tire blew off. my lincoln went skidding off. I had every1 in tha backseat screaming and praying to God. dayem it scared tha hell out of me :0 :angry: :uh: my first set of spokes ever..........and they have let me down  :uh: oh yeah not to mention, every1 in my familia hates wire wheels :uh: :angry:    *


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

that fuckin sucks, but at least your ok.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I've been riding knockoff wires(which I assume is what we are talking about here) for a long time and everytime I hear a story like this I wonder "HOW THE FUCK DID YOU MANAGE TO GET A KNOCKOFF WIRE WHEEL TO FALL OFF!!!" If it fell off, then someone did not put it on right. If there was a defect in the wire wheel, then you could probably sue someone. But this sounds like another case of a newbie not putting the wheel on correctly or a wheel shop fuckup.


----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

I had a blowout on the highway on a brand new tire once cause I 3 wheeled tons the night before.

I also had 1 knockoff that would always loosen on my old ride, no matter what rim i put on it, the knockoff would always come loose on the front right side. I had it fall off twice. Once While drivign on the highway. I never did end up finding my knockoff either.


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

well he did say that the TIRE BLEW OFF..........


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Jul 30 2006, 01:02 AM~5866848
> *I've been riding knockoff wires(which I assume is what we are talking about here) for a long time and everytime I hear a story like this I wonder "HOW THE FUCK DID YOU MANAGE TO GET A KNOCKOFF WIRE WHEEL TO FALL OFF!!!" If it fell off, then someone did not put it on right. If there was a defect in the wire wheel, then you could probably sue someone. But this sounds like another case of a newbie not putting the wheel on correctly or a wheel shop fuckup.
> *


*I think ur right homie. tha shop fucked up. It was a OG Wire. it was kknockoff. I cant sue anyone either  every1 in tha familia is just mad at me for even putting knocks off in tha 1st place. BUT! I will not stop riding tho. as soon as I earn back trust...Im throwing on back on tha lincoln again :biggrin: this time have a homie do it correctly*


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Jul 30 2006, 01:07 AM~5866868
> *well he did say that the TIRE BLEW OFF..........
> *


*actually it was tha knockoff that caused me trouble. tha tire and everything was ok. it was in someone's front yard. I had to search for tha knockoff but I found it....now my jefe hates wire wheels with a passion  *


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 29 2006, 09:11 PM~5866881
> *I think ur right homie. tha shop fucked up. It was a OG Wire. it was kknockoff. I cant sue anyone either   every1 in tha familia is just mad at me for even putting knocks off in tha 1st place. BUT! I will not stop riding tho. as soon as I earn back trust...Im throwing on back on tha lincoln again :biggrin: this time have a homie do it correctly
> *


 :thumbsup: Sounds like the newbie has heart.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Ive always imagined myself riding on 13's or 14's...and nothing is gonna stop man. I dont care wut happened tonight. Ima ride low *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 29 2006, 10:35 PM~5866995
> *Ive always imagined myself riding on 13's or 14's...and nothing is gonna stop man. I dont care wut happened tonight. Ima ride low
> *


dam lil homie you dont call no one for help.show your jefes what we put them lil 13's through.Did the shop tighten them? these fucking hicks dont know shit about koff's.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 30 2006, 01:42 AM~5867017
> *dam lil homie you dont call no one for help.show your jefes what we put them lil 13's through.Did the shop tighten them? these fucking hicks dont know shit about koff's.
> *


*I was gonna call U for help. I saw ur homie pass by. tha homie with tha grand prix. ask him if he saw a white lincoln with white spokes. he saw and he slowed down abit. shit, I left my cell at home! tha fuckn shop didnt do shit...I hate them with a passion now :angry: . they have made lowriders look bad to everyone in my famili. but like I said. later on homie. tha lincoln is gonna be back on 13's or 14's :biggrin: *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 29 2006, 10:47 PM~5867032
> *I was gonna call U for help. I saw ur homie pass by. tha homie with tha grand prix. ask him if he saw a white lincoln with white spokes. he saw and he slowed down abit. shit, I left my cell at home! tha fuckn shop didnt do shit...I hate them with a passion now :angry: . they have made lowriders look bad to everyone in my famili. but like I said. later on homie. tha lincoln is gonna be back on 13's or 14's :biggrin:
> *


shit man you give me a cll,what shop did it?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't feel too bad; on my first set of wires I thought I knew what I was doing when I installed them...that is until my front driver side wheel fell off as I watched it roll across the street! I learned my lesson... :biggrin:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*tha GoodYear shop in front of Publix on 27. Tha vato said he had worked on lowlow's down in tha Key's before...and he was like "this ride is gonna look chevere homie". and then he was like "I aint suppose to be doing this, but hey U dont say nothing. I dont say nothing. me entiendes?"....and me, being a dumbass was like "yeah yeah yeah now put on tha rims" :uh: :uh: :uh: *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 29 2006, 10:54 PM~5867055
> *tha GoodYear shop in front of Publix on 27. Tha vato said he had worked on lowlow's down in tha Key's before...and he was like "this ride is gonna look chevere homie". and then he was like "I aint suppose to be doing this, but hey U dont say nothing. I dont say nothing. me entiendes?"....and me, being a dumbass was like "yeah yeah yeah now put on tha rims" :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


live n learn.theres no lowrides in the keys anyways :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 29 2006, 10:17 PM~5866907
> *actually it was tha knockoff that caused me trouble. tha tire and everything was ok. it was in someone's front yard. I had to search for tha knockoff but I found it....now my jefe hates wire wheels with a passion
> *


they probably put the knock offs on the wrong side.. right to left and left to right..


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 30 2006, 01:57 AM~5867062
> *live n learn.theres no lowrides in the keys anyways :roflmao:
> *


*yeah I learned my lesson homie. I was gonna call U. but I thought, tha homie is workn on his regal. so lets not disturb him. fuck that vato for lying to me. he fucking embarrsed me in front of all tha pasing cars jus staring and prolly thinking "so thats wut they call 'lowriding'?" :uh: :uh: :uh: and plus tha fact every1 in my familia hates wire wheels with a passion now.*


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 30 2006, 01:58 AM~5867072
> *they probably put the knock offs on the wrong side.. right to left and left to right..
> *


*tha tire was shaking like hell. on tha passenger side. and I started explaing tha knockoff shit to my dad. and then BOOM! all I can remember seeing is sparks firing up in tha night. and me grabbing ahold of my sterring wheel as tight as I could. good thing I drive like a granny tho :biggrin: ....I was like driving 33mph*


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 29 2006, 10:58 PM~5867072
> *they probably put the knock offs on the wrong side.. right to left and left to right..
> *


True. You should put them on yourself, then you know they will be done right. Let your family know that wire wheels aren't bad, they just need to be installed correctly. Glad you and your family didn't get hurt though.


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

i had that shit happen to me but it was on a way to a shop and i drove on the highway without it the knock off came off some where...

was never found..but when i got off the HW to go to the shop and made a turn the wheel went flying and i went another way


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Im trying really hard to earn their trust back. but fuck it. I guess it's gonna be awhile before that happens*


----------



## Memphis63impala (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah I had a bad night tonight as well with my wires. i have a set of 14'' standard players from back in the day. and one of my spokes on my back tire leaked so i put a tube in it. been rolling on it for over a year now and i guess it finally decided to blow out. of course i didnt have a jack in my car, someone had taken it out. so i had to find some1 with a lowprofile jack, on a saturday night, sucked. is there anyway i can repair my loose spokes cuz i love these rims. like silicone or something?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 30 2006, 12:34 AM~5867446
> *Im trying really hard to earn their trust back. but fuck it. I guess it's gonna be awhile before that happens
> *


I KNOW YOU ARE NEW TO THIS, AND I AM GLAD TO KNOW THAT YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE SAFE. IF YOU EVER PUT THESE ON AGAIN GET SOME REAL HELP AND DOUBLE CHECK YOURSELF BEFORE YOU RIDE. AND I KNOW WHAT EVERYONE WILL SAY ABOUT THIS BUT IF YOUR FAMILY DONT FEEL SAFE WITH KNOCK OFFS GET SOME BOLTONS YOUR FAMILY CAN RIDE IN EASE AND NEVER GO THREW THAT AGAIN, NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 30 2006, 01:05 AM~5867105
> *tha tire was shaking like hell. on tha passenger side. and I started explaing tha knockoff shit to my dad. and then BOOM! all I can remember seeing is sparks firing up in tha night. and me grabbing ahold of my sterring wheel as tight as I could. good thing I drive like a granny tho :biggrin: ....I was like driving 33mph
> *


its all good homie! my 1st set of wire where tput on by my homie years ago..i had a 90 towncar on 14x7's the only issue i had was putting the lug nuts on the adapters they seemed to be to big and was not able to put a socket in there..but i smashed my towncar! went though 3 sets of tires in 2 years how hard I rolled it.. from the bay to modesto!( about 60miles each way) and drove my shit to salinas. it was a freeway car and never had issues with tires falling off or nothing..i had to replace one rim cause they where chinas and some spokes where lose as fuck,,, besides that.. we where set! and i rolled my familia where ever i went.. good luck! always remember! Red is right! then you know white is left!


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Memphis63impala_@Jul 30 2006, 02:38 AM~5867458
> *yeah I had a bad night tonight as well with my wires. i have a set of 14'' standard players from back in the day. and one of my spokes on my back tire leaked so i put a tube in it. been rolling on it for over a year now and i guess it finally decided to blow out. of course i didnt have a jack in my car, someone had taken it out. so i had to find some1 with a lowprofile jack, on a saturday night, sucked.  is there anyway i can repair my loose spokes cuz i love these rims. like silicone or something?
> *


take the tire off and put silicone or just take it to wheel works on american way and perkins i think they repaired rims but probably cheaper if you just get silicone and repair it yourself


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*this was on 1990 Lincoln Town Car. I just checkd out tha damage shit morning. I fucked my tha entire front discks. gonna have to replace that. and tha lower fender was scraped. other then that. everything is ok. simon Im 16. this was my 1st car with wires. I didnt even have tha wires on for on a day. but ey Im alright my familia is alright. No one was injured. no cars were around. no cops ticketed me. I dont have a liensce either.*


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*that whole side is fucked up. tha front wheel discs are fucked up due to tha pounding they took on tha pavement. I had to tow it back. and when it got home. tha back tire was barely on :uh: *


----------



## MotownRoller (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 30 2006, 12:33 PM~5868831
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice car.....is it juiced yet?......planing on juicing it?

good luck next time


----------



## Memphis63impala (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jul 30 2006, 09:45 AM~5867954
> *take the tire off and put silicone or just take it to wheel works on american way and perkins i think they repaired rims but probably cheaper if you  just get silicone and repair it yourself
> *



thanks homie. ill just do it myself. save me a trip/money


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 30 2006, 01:33 PM~5868831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, not a good first experience to have with wire wheels, the person that mouted them probobly didnt interlock the teeth, I have seen that happen a couple times.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Did the shop charge you for lugnuts? You cant use the stock lugnuts to hold the adapter on, they have to be open ended. Thats how I lost my first wire.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*fuck! I used to my stock lug nuts. dayem I didnt know wut tha fck I was doing. so I ended getting screwed over by some vato who prolly didnt even know wut tha fuck he was doing :uh: *


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey sorry to hear about your ordeal Mixteco.

That is a tough lesson to learn right from jump street. Like someone mentioned before. You got heart. I would suppose that there alot of gente on LIL that can relate. I know, I seen it happen to my camarada's ride on the way back from the park way back in the day. Vato was doing something like 70 miles an hour on the the freeway on the way back from the park. He lucked out and all but it could have been ugly for real. 

Knockoffs are the bomb but you definitely have to stay on top of everything to make sure your ride is tight. That is also another reason to roll with either the old school Daytons or Zeniths. They had some problemas tambien, just not as many as the other manufacturers seem to have. 

Good luck with the ride homie. Where abouts in Central Florida are you at? Orlando?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 30 2006, 05:57 PM~5870201
> *fuck! I used to my stock lug nuts. dayem I didnt know wut tha fck I was doing. so I ended getting screwed over by some vato who prolly didnt even know wut tha fuck he was doing :uh:
> *


ey homie,drop by here and ill put them on the RIGHT way.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hell yeah, always have to make sure the lug nut or the stud isn't keeping the adapter from being tightened so that its flush with the hub. Only time i ever had a problem was i had a tube blow out at around 65 mph, other than that i roll mine all day/every day even on the highway doing 80mph. Never had a knock off come loose, fall off, start clicking, or anything like that.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*shit just happens. I got back in tha car today to take out my digital camera inside. dayem...I just like tha feeling of it sitting lower :biggrin: . thas a feeling thas like chingon. but ronny, Ima hold on them forawhile ese. Jefe's are just pissed at them right now. Im trying off to convince them that it was that guy's fault not tha tires or wutever. so por eso, just keep them locked up for now until I can get tha jefe's permission to put them back on. afterall they're paying for tha insurance and all that shit. and I still havent got my lisencia. :uh: but no aguito cos Ima be back...as for now. I gotta fix up tha car tho :biggrin: *


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

so after reading all of this what is the right way to put on k offs? i just put on some 13x7 on my 41 chevy and i wanna make shure i put them on the right way. i havent really driving the car on long rides and i rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 5 2006, 08:41 AM~5907396
> *so after reading all of this what is the right way to put on k offs? i just put on some 13x7 on my 41 chevy and i wanna make shure i put them on the right way. i havent really driving the car on long rides and i rather be safe than sorry.
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/tech.shtml#wheelinstall


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 30 2006, 11:22 PM~5871232
> *Jefe's are just pissed at them right now.
> *


Do you always call your parents "boss"????


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

make sure to use some white grease on the threads of the adaptors when you put them back on 

i learned my lesson to in 99 about the same story


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 5 2006, 09:38 AM~5907512
> *Do you always call your parents "boss"????
> *


whats it to you, what he calls "his" parents????


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

PUT THEM ON YOURSELF :uh:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 5 2006, 08:38 AM~5907512
> *Do you always call your parents "boss"????
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 5 2006, 04:40 PM~5908524
> *whats it to you, what he calls "his" parents????
> *


i was asking him, not you  and i wasnt disrespecting *him* either. :uh:


it was a joke, but not involving *you*.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 30 2006, 03:34 AM~5867446
> *Im trying really hard to earn their trust back. but fuck it. I guess it's gonna be awhile before that happens
> *


you will get their trust back, get japSW20 to help you make sure they are mounted on properly. drive the car up and down your street over and over and have your "jefe's" check you out, Im sure over time they will see that when mounted properly you are safe.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 5 2006, 07:43 PM~5909420
> *i was asking him, not you    and i wasnt disrespecting him either.  :uh:
> it was a joke, but not involving you.
> *


it looks like you where trying to belittle him, like you do to so many others :uh:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*I'll call my "jefe's" wut I wanna call 'em homie. I was raised my way, U were raised urs. orale? now since I took off tha tires Ima try to buy new brake pads so dat when tha spokes are back on...no more brake dust*


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

sorry about that homie i never had a problem with spokes on my caddy and lincoln and i would drive in the freeway like that i think the tire shop fucked up


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*simon. oh well, Ima prolly put them back on soon tho. gotta clean them up and Ima try to get some new brake pads and other shit that will prevent rust and tare.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 5 2006, 09:48 PM~5909436
> *it looks like you where trying to belittle him, like you do to so many others :uh:
> *


are you the LIL security gaurd now. :uh: 

or a hall monitor. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Aug 5 2006, 11:53 PM~5909856
> *I'll call my "jefe's" wut I wanna call 'em homie. I was raised my way, U were raised urs. orale? now since I took off tha tires Ima try to buy new brake pads so dat when tha spokes are back on...no more brake dust
> *


i was just kidding, why does everyone take shit so seriously, damn.



anyway, good luck with it. like I said, just get someone who has some expericance help you out, then you can prove to your jefe's that is safe.


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

you need parts for that lincoln i got a nice fender if you need it and some fender chromes new in box dont worry i call my parents jefe's too no te agites


----------



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 30 2006, 12:05 AM~5867105
> *tha tire was shaking like hell. on tha passenger side. and I started explaing tha knockoff shit to my dad. and then BOOM! all I can remember seeing is sparks firing up in tha night. and me grabbing ahold of my sterring wheel as tight as I could. good thing I drive like a granny tho :biggrin: ....I was like driving 33mph
> *


lmao u know this foo shit on himself :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 29 2006, 10:57 PM~5867062
> *live n learn.theres no lowrides in the keys anyways :roflmao:
> *


Wrong ,,,, think again.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 5 2006, 11:39 PM~5910376
> *are you the LIL security gaurd now.  :uh:
> 
> or a hall monitor.  :dunno:
> *


no  , but i hate to see YOU try to clown on other people.....especially when they are trying to learn.


----------



## MotownRoller (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Aug 5 2006, 08:53 PM~5909856
> *I'll call my "jefe's" wut I wanna call 'em homie. I was raised my way, U were raised urs. orale? now since I took off tha tires Ima try to buy new brake pads so dat when tha spokes are back on...no more brake dust
> *


what does orale mean?.....i've heard it a bunch never know what it meant though so help me out man


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 6 2006, 06:05 PM~5913302
> *no  , but i hate to see YOU try to clown on other people.....especially when they are trying to learn.
> *


i wasnt trying to clown him, i have done nothing but offer support to him. now if you will, step aside and get off my nuts.


if you have anything else to say, PM me, or just simply shut up.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 6 2006, 10:25 PM~5915118
> *i wasnt trying to clown him, i have done nothing but offer support to him. now if you will,  step aside and get off my nuts.
> if you have anything else to say, PM me, or just simply shut up.
> *


NOT THIS WHITE BOY AGAIN
I SEE ANOTHER GUY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT YOU :uh: KEEP YOUR MOUTH CLOSE


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 7 2006, 12:28 AM~5915150
> *:uh:
> NOT THIS WHITE BOY AGAIN
> I SEE ANOTHER GUY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT YOU :uh: KEEP YOUR MOUTH CLOSE
> *


Yeah, maybe both of you can hook up and exhance fantasies about me, seeing how both of you are always thinking about me. Either way seems like you can stop thinking about me.


Anyway, speaking of white boys, whats up Tom Green. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 6 2006, 10:32 PM~5915189
> *Yeah, maybe both of you can hook up and exhance fantasies about me, seeing how both of you are always thinking about me. Either way seems like you can stop thinking about me.
> Anyway, speaking of white boys, whats up Tom Green.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOTHING MUCH READY TO GO TO BED....HOW ABOUT YOU? HEY IF YOU COME TO LIVE IN CALI? ARE YOU STILL GOING SELL HYROS PARTS? :biggrin: 

TOM GREEN....IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 6 2006, 10:32 PM~5915189
> *Yeah, maybe both of you can hook up and exhance fantasies about me, seeing how both of you are always thinking about me. Either way seems like you can stop thinking about me.
> Anyway, speaking of white boys, whats up Tom Green.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


el maquinista
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: GO RUN TO THE MODS SO THEY CAN TAKE YOUR PICTURE DOWN ...BY THE WAY ARE YOU TRYING TO LOOK HARD? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boulevard_knights_@Aug 6 2006, 01:12 AM~5911126
> *lmao u know this foo shit on himself  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: has that ever happened to you with your whole family.......








in your bicycle :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 7 2006, 12:38 AM~5915252
> *el maquinista
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GO RUN TO THE MODS SO THEY CAN TAKE YOUR PICTURE DOWN ...BY THE WAY ARE YOU TRYING TO LOOK HARD? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: 

I WASNT TRYING, IT JUST COMES NATURAL....... :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Aug 7 2006, 02:38 AM~5916290
> *:uh: has that ever happened to you with your whole family.......
> in your bicycle  :uh:  :uh:
> *


lmao damn homie u foos are a joke lmao str8 up u know he freaked out. and yea by the way smartass it did happen to me and yea i fliped my wig too but now looking back like a grown man (not a childish kid gettin ass swollen over a comment) it is funny. so umm yea homie kiss my ass phx rider wit ur lil comments homie homie. and to the lil vato Mixteco starting this post it was not a bad comment since others have to instagate shit pero eh homie the love of the sport we all share our stories up on here some sad some funny and most of us have all had the same experince. so with that in mind a big qvos to this lil foo for havin cora and gettin ur 14's back on to keep it alive Mixteco dispensa homie if U took it anyway but the way I meant it... and to the dumbfucc bumpin his or her dicc succer like a captain saave a hoe my whole club has more cars, trophies, and bikes then u will ever have in ur life so fucc u and ur lil bitchmade comment about one of our bikes that actually went to lowrider and was posted lmao lame fucc. alratos.....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

damn sometimes my cars feel unsafe, and some shops wont even mount up my rubber, expecially when they find out what car its going on.

the wheels have nothing to do with it, or the FBI or some shit would have Dayton shut down.

the skinny tires, well thats kinda a debate. on phat tires you got this big lobe hanginover the rim, more shit to roll over in my mind, but on skinnies, you got such little rubber actually touchin the ground, they sway back and forth alot easier. go out and push your rides sidewayz, you'll see what i mean.

but the deal is, the tires that CAME on my car are design to withhold racetrack conditions, and only get used at 70mph and mild turns.

so the tires I put on there arent even going 65mph and good road conditions. they should hold up.

and we all know we seen cars hittin back bumper on 5.20s before. if they can handle that, i think a 35 mph drive down the street isnt quite the stress.

just dont put firestones on a ford or you'll die.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boulevard_knights_@Aug 10 2006, 09:27 PM~5945139
> *lmao damn homie u foos are a joke lmao str8 up u know he freaked out. and yea by the way smartass it did happen to me and yea i fliped my wig too but now looking back like a grown man (not a childish kid gettin ass swollen over a comment) it is funny. so umm yea homie kiss my ass phx rider wit ur lil comments homie homie. and to the lil vato Mixteco starting this post it was not a bad comment since others have to instagate shit pero eh homie the love of the sport we all share our stories up on here some sad some funny and most of us have all had the same experince. so with that in mind a big qvos to this lil foo for havin cora and gettin ur 14's back on to keep it alive Mixteco dispensa homie if U took it anyway but the way I meant it...  and to the dumbfucc bumpin his or her dicc succer like a captain saave a hoe my whole club has more cars, trophies, and bikes then u will ever have in ur life so fucc u and ur lil bitchmade comment about one of our bikes that actually went to lowrider and was posted lmao lame fucc. alratos.....
> *



easy e-banger....i dont want you to catch me slippin in off topic and ride on me with the caps lock key on.. :uh: .....you no car having bike riding bastard ..... I dont like bikes im into cars  .....and the comment was directed at you!!!!! not your club , your cousin,your sister your grandma or grandpa so quit bringing people into your miserable bicycle riding posts...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Aug 14 2006, 05:57 AM~5963299
> *easy e-banger....i dont want you to catch me slippin in off topic and ride on me with the caps lock key on.. :uh: .....you no car having bike riding bastard ..... I dont like bikes im into cars  .....and the comment was directed at you!!!!!  not your club , your cousin,your sister your grandma or grandpa so quit bringing people into uour miserable bicycle riding posts...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 14 2006, 03:33 AM~5963345
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## boulevard_knights (Jun 19, 2005)

lmao @ rider ULL BEIGHT HOMIE AND U CAN STILL KISS MY ASS CAPTAIN SAVA... I DONT GIVE 2 FUCCS WHO THE COMMENT WAS 4 FOO STR8 UP U BOUNCED IN ON A COMMENT THAT WASNT FOR UR PUNKASS NO WAY SO UM YEA LIKE I SAID ULL BE IGHT IF U THINK TALKING ALL UR SHI IS GOING TO BOOST UR WHATEVER U THINK U HAVE. LMAO RIDE ON HOMIE I MEAN HATA WITH ALL UR SHIT TALKIN ALREADY AND GET OFF MY NUTTS HOMIE HOMIE... i KNOW WHAT i GOT SO POST UP UR PIKS STOP RUNNING UR DICC SUCCER OR BOUNCE.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boulevard_knights_@Aug 15 2006, 09:33 AM~5970712
> *lmao @ rider ULL BEIGHT HOMIE AND U CAN STILL KISS MY ASS CAPTAIN SAVA... I DONT GIVE 2 FUCCS WHO THE COMMENT WAS 4 FOO STR8 UP U BOUNCED IN ON A COMMENT THAT WASNT FOR UR PUNKASS NO WAY SO UM YEA LIKE I SAID ULL BE IGHT IF U THINK TALKING ALL UR SHI IS GOING TO BOOST UR WHATEVER U THINK U HAVE. LMAO RIDE ON HOMIE I MEAN HATA WITH ALL UR SHIT TALKIN ALREADY AND GET OFF MY NUTTS HOMIE HOMIE... i KNOW WHAT i GOT SO POST UP UR PIKS STOP RUNNING UR DICC SUCCER OR BOUNCE.
> *


does your mommy and daddy know you talk like that. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 15 2006, 05:19 PM~5975193
> *does your mommy and daddy know you talk like that.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


No. Thats why he does it at 6:33 am, when we wakes up early, to ride his bike all the way to school.....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 30 2006, 12:42 AM~5867017
> *Did the shop tighten them? these fucking hicks dont know shit about koff's.
> *



stupid hicks....


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Aug 5 2006, 09:07 PM~5909905
> *simon. oh well, Ima prolly put them back on soon tho. gotta clean them up and Ima try to get some new brake pads and other shit that will prevent rust and tare.
> *


i just rolled my 99 towncar from L.A to Seattle and back on 14x7s...2500 miles,no problems..... :biggrin:


----------



## shorty004 (Jun 9, 2006)

I got 14x7 on my 1984 bonneville and i travel about an hour going 100km/hr once a week. I always wonder about a wheel falling off but I just keep making sure that the adapters are on tight once a week.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

why do people keep bumping htis,problem solved.......n oone asked for your storie's


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mixteco_@Jul 29 2006, 10:11 PM~5866881
> *I think ur right homie. tha shop fucked up. It was a OG Wire. it was kknockoff. I cant sue anyone either   every1 in tha familia is just mad at me for even putting knocks off in tha 1st place. BUT! I will not stop riding tho. as soon as I earn back trust...Im throwing on back on tha lincoln again :biggrin: this time have a homie do it correctly
> *


do it yourself it's not that hard !


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 24 2006, 02:25 PM~6034189
> *do it yourself it's not that hard !
> *


YEA DO IT UR SELF DONT TRUST NO 1 ELSE...


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Hahahahhaha


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

Its probable a tire defect bring the tire back with your receipt and change it let tham give you a neew tire...
make sure that your red adapters are on your right side.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20+Aug 24 2006, 11:37 AM~6033377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

new page


----------



## Dueces (Jan 9, 2014)

knockoffs are a death trap bro


----------



## MIKEY96 (Nov 5, 2013)

I never let tire shops tighten my knocks i tighten myself. Classic noob mistake and ur family almost paid the price for your carelessness


----------



## RED PASSION (Dec 28, 2011)

First of all lets all thank God nobody got hurt ! I dont think you should blame the wire wheels or the tire shop that installed them, you should of checked the knock offs and tire pressure yourself. It could of happened on a stock wheel. If wire wheels were not safe there would be no LOWRIDERS in this world . Be safe bro !


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

RED PASSION said:


> First of all lets all thank God nobody got hurt ! I dont think you should blame the wire wheels or the tire shop that installed them, you should of checked the knock offs and tire pressure yourself. It could of happened on a stock wheel. If wire wheels were not safe there would be no LOWRIDERS in this world . Be safe bro !


Well said..


----------

